# This or That game..



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

This game was going on over at paskiandride.com...it's a post-whores wet-dream..follow-up an answer with another question..I'll start..


Coke or Pepsi??


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 18, 2008)

Diet Pepsi

Scotch or Beer


----------



## Greg (Jun 18, 2008)

Beer.

Stratton or Okemo


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Beer.
> 
> Stratton or Okemo



Okemo

Red or Blue???


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

Red

Shaken or Stirred??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Red
> 
> Shaken or Stirred??



Skaken

Wham or Devo??


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Skaken
> 
> Wham or Devo??



wham

bumps or trees


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> wham
> 
> bumps or trees



trees

Taco or burrito??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

Taco

Chimichanga or Chalupa??


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Taco
> 
> Chimichanga or Chalupa??




Chalupa

Big Mac or Whopper??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

Whopper

swivel chair or rocking chair??


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> swivel chair or rocking chair??





rocking chair


when sleeping, PJs or nekked?


----------



## Greg (Jun 18, 2008)

Boxers.

This or That?


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 18, 2008)

That

Lemonade or iced tea


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> That
> 
> Lemonade or iced tea



iced tea

lemon or lime??


----------



## Marc (Jun 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> iced tea
> 
> lemon or lime??



Lime.



Sheep or goat?




/Obvious.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sheep(goats have horns

Spring or fall(no skiing activities)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Sheep(goats have horns
> 
> Spring or fall(no skiing activities)



Fall- Closer to new ski season

Salt or pepper?


----------



## jack97 (Jun 18, 2008)

pepper.

Black or white?


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 18, 2008)

Pepper.


Arsenic, or Old Lace?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Pepper.
> 
> 
> Arsenic, or Old Lace?



Lace

Vodka or Gin??


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 18, 2008)

jack97 said:


> pepper.
> 
> Black or white?





ctenidae said:


> Pepper.
> 
> 
> Arsenic, or Old Lace?



Black, Arsenic


Amy Winehouse or Britney Spears?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Black, Arsenic
> 
> 
> Amy Winehouse or Britney Spears?



Britney

Train wreck or trailer trash??


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Britney
> 
> Train wreck or trailer trash??



trailer trash

puppies or kittens?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> trailer trash
> 
> puppies or kittens?



puppies

day or night??


----------



## jack97 (Jun 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> puppies
> 
> day or night??



day


Ginger or Maryanne?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

jack97 said:


> day
> 
> 
> Ginger or Maryanne?



Ginger

Ginger Dressing or Italian dressing???


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Ginger
> 
> Ginger Dressing or Italian dressing???



Italian dressing

Italian bread or french bread??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Italian dressing
> 
> Italian bread or french bread??



French Bread

French Toast or French Tickler?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> French Bread
> 
> French Toast or French Tickler?



French Toast

French vanilla or Dutch chocolate??


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> French Toast
> 
> French vanilla or Dutch chocolate??



Chocolate

Jessica Simpson or Marge Simpson?


----------



## jack97 (Jun 18, 2008)

Jessica 

Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?


----------



## marcski (Jun 18, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Jessica
> 
> Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?



Ice Cream, hands down!

Blonde or Brunette?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

marcski said:


> Ice Cream, hands down!
> 
> Blonde or Brunette?



Blonde

moustache or soul patch?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Blonde
> 
> moustache or soul patch?




Stache

Baseball or football??


----------



## jack97 (Jun 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Stache
> 
> Baseball or football??



Football


Brady or Manning?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Football
> 
> 
> Brady or Manning?




Brady

Red Sox or Yankees?


----------



## jack97 (Jun 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Brady
> 
> Red Sox or Yankees?



Red Sox


Good or Evil?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Red Sox
> 
> 
> Good or Evil?



Good

Ritz or Triscuits??


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Good
> 
> Ritz or Triscuits??



Triscuts

hardwoods or shag?


----------



## jack97 (Jun 18, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Triscuts
> 
> hardwoods or shag?




hardwood


cape or colonial?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

jack97 said:


> hardwood
> 
> 
> cape or colonial?



Cape

Hot Dog or Hamburger??


----------



## jack97 (Jun 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Cape
> 
> Hot Dog or Hamburger??



Hamburger


Gas Grill or Charcoal Grill?


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 18, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Hamburger
> 
> 
> Gas Grill or Charcoal Grill?


 
Gas

fastfood or colonoscopy


----------



## krisskis (Jun 18, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Gas
> 
> fastfood or colonoscopy



Fastfood

Drugs or alcohol?


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 18, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Fastfood
> 
> Drugs or alcohol?



Alcohol

Fast cars or fast women?


----------



## marcski (Jun 18, 2008)

Fast cars.  (if you have one of those, you'll get a fast woman!)

(Dr. Jeff...a cape over a colonial?)

Tea or coffee?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> Alcohol
> 
> Fast cars or fast women?



fast women

"This *AND* That" or

"This *OR* That"


----------



## jack97 (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> fast women
> 
> "This *AND* That" or
> 
> "This *OR* That"




"This *AND* That"



Loose screws or loose women?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

marcski said:


> (Dr. Jeff...a cape over a colonial?)



Guess what I live in?? 



Moe Ghoul said:


> fast women
> 
> "This *AND* That" or
> 
> "This *OR* That"



"OR"

Hot Fudge or Hot Chocolate??


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Guess what I live in??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(Either)

Hot fudge

Dark choc or milk choc


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> (Either)
> 
> Hot fudge
> 
> Dark choc or milk choc



Dark

Coming or going?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> (Either)
> 
> Hot fudge
> 
> Dark choc or milk choc



Dark Chocolate

Chocolate covered pretzals or chocolate covered peanuts???:-o


----------



## jack97 (Jun 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Dark Chocolate
> 
> Chocolate covered pretzals or chocolate covered peanuts???:-o




Peanuts


Reese's peanut butter cups regular or inside out?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Peanuts
> 
> 
> Reese's peanut butter cups regular or inside out?



Regular

Snickers or Milky Way??


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Regular
> 
> Snickers or Milky Way??





Snickers


Pizza or Calzone


----------



## Marc (Jun 18, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Snickers
> 
> 
> Pizza or Calzone



Pizza.

Touring or lift served?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

Marc said:


> Pizza.
> 
> Touring or lift served?




lift served

On tap or out of a bottle??


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> lift served
> 
> On tap or out of a bottle??


 

On Tap

Two Planker or Knuckle-Dragger


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> On Tap
> 
> Two Planker or Knuckle-Dragger



two planker

Mac or PC???


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 18, 2008)

*PC*

Leave it alone ?  or  groom it flat ?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Mac or PC???





PC


Politically Incorrect or The No Spin Zone?


----------



## marcski (Jun 18, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> *PC*
> 
> Leave it alone ?  or  groom it flat ?



leave it alone...less is more!!!

Ferrari or lambourgini?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> *PC*
> 
> Leave it alone ?  or  groom it flat ?



[size=+4] DON'T TOUCH IT![/size]



ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> PC
> 
> 
> Politically Incorrect or The No Spin Zone?



No spin 


Paper or plastic??


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

marcski said:


> leave it alone...less is more!!!
> 
> Ferrari or lambourgini?




Ferrari

Shower or bath??


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Ferrari
> 
> Shower or bath??



Shower

Loofa or Falafel


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 18, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Shower
> 
> Loofa or Falafel


 
FaLoofa

Shave or tweeze


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> FaLoofa
> 
> Shave or tweeze



Shave

all or none??


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> all or none??




all!

soft or rough?


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 18, 2008)

*Rough*

Cash  or  Credit   ?


----------



## jack97 (Jun 18, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> *Rough*
> 
> Cash  or  Credit   ?




cash


matrix.... red pill or blue pill?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 18, 2008)

jack97 said:


> cash
> 
> 
> matrix.... red pill or blue pill?



red

Monty Python or Benny Hill?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> red
> 
> Monty Python or Benny Hill?



Benny Hill

CNN or Fox News??


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Benny Hill
> 
> CNN or Fox News??



MSNBC


Stay or Go?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> MSNBC
> 
> 
> Stay or Go?



Go

Hot wings or Barbeque wings??


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Go
> 
> Hot wings or Barbeque wings??


 
Hot Wings

Rocky Mountain Oysters or Hair Pie


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Hot Wings
> 
> Rocky Mountain Oysters or Hair Pie



Oh why not, give me the pie

Bagel or Toast??


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Bagel or Toast??



Bagel


Dunkin or Starbucks?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Bagel
> 
> 
> Dunkin or Starbucks?



Dunkin

City or Suburbs??


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> City or Suburbs??




City.


Museum or mall?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> City.
> 
> 
> Museum or mall?




mall

Chicken or beef??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> mall
> 
> Chicken or beef??



beef

sausage or bacon???


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> beef
> 
> sausage or bacon???




bacon

Doughnuts or muffins??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> bacon
> 
> Doughnuts or muffins??



donuts

shake or fries?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> shake or fries?




shake.

soft-serve or hard ice cream?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> shake.
> 
> soft-serve or hard ice cream?



HARD!!!

jello or pudding?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> HARD!!!
> 
> jello or pudding?



pudding

Mountains or Oceans?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> pudding
> 
> Mountains or Oceans?



Mountains

planes or trains??


----------



## jack97 (Jun 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Mountains
> 
> planes or trains??



trains



mountain bike or road bike?


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 19, 2008)

jack97 said:


> trains
> 
> 
> 
> mountain bike or road bike?



Mountain

Four stroke or Two stroke


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> Mountain
> 
> Four stroke or Two stroke



4

chainsaw or handsaw??


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> 4
> 
> chainsaw or handsaw??



Chainsaw

Axe or Maul


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> Chainsaw
> 
> Axe or Maul



Axe

Hardwood or softwood??


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Axe
> 
> Hardwood or softwood??



Hardwood

Beech or Ash


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> Hardwood
> 
> Beech or Ash



Ash...huh..

 or :roll:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Ash...huh..
> 
> or :roll:



:roll:

lights on or lights off?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> :roll:
> 
> lights on or lights off?



lights off..especially if my beer goggles are on..

strobe light or fireworks?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> lights off..especially if my beer goggles are on..
> 
> strobe light or fireworks?



Fireworks

Automatic or Stick?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Fireworks
> 
> Automatic or Stick?



Automatic

BMW or Audi??


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> BMW or Audi??





BMW


Camaro or Mustang?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> BMW
> 
> 
> Camaro or Mustang?



'stang

hardtop or convertible??


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> 'stang
> 
> hardtop or convertible??




convertible

julio lugo or derek jeter?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> convertible
> 
> julio lugo or derek jeter?



lugo

early morning or late night??


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> lugo
> 
> early morning or late night??



late night

sunrise or sunset?


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> late night
> 
> sunrise or sunset?



Sunrise, always.

Wheat bread or white?


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Sunrise, always.
> 
> Wheat bread or white?



Wheat.

Butter side up, or butter side down?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Wheat.
> 
> Butter side up, or butter side down?



up

Peanut butter and Jelly or peanut butter and fluff??


----------



## Greg (Jun 19, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Wheat.
> 
> Butter side up, or butter side down?



Up.

Eggs: scrambled or over easy?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Up.
> 
> Eggs: scrambled or over easy?



over ez

Medium rare or medium well?


----------



## Greg (Jun 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> over ez
> 
> Medium rare or medium well?



Medium rare.

AZ or PASR? :lol:


----------



## jack97 (Jun 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Medium rare.
> 
> AZ or PASR? :lol:



AZ

ocean or lake?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2008)

jack97 said:


> AZ
> 
> ocean or lake?



Ocean

Rice or Potatos?


----------



## Greg (Jun 19, 2008)

Potatoes.

Hot dogs or hamburgers?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Ocean
> 
> Rice or Potatos?



Spuds--hands down

Apple or cherry pie?


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Spuds--hands down
> 
> Apple or cherry pie?


 
Apple

Wax On or Wax Off


----------



## jack97 (Jun 19, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Apple
> 
> Wax On or Wax Off




wax on


elizabeth shue or hillary swank ?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

jack97 said:


> wax on
> 
> 
> elizabeth shue or hillary swank ?



Elizabeth Shue

Elizabeth Berkley or Tiffany Amber Thiessan???


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Elizabeth Shue
> 
> Elizabeth Berkley or Tiffany Amber Thiessan???



Tiffany Amber Thiessan

Kathy Ireland or Christy Brinkley?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Tiffany Amber Thiessan
> 
> Kathy Ireland or Christy Brinkley?




Kathy Ireland

France or Germany??


----------



## jack97 (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Kathy Ireland
> 
> France or Germany??



France

french toast or waffles?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Kathy Ireland
> 
> France or Germany??




France

French fries or steak fries?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> France
> 
> French fries or steak fries?



French Fries

Vermont or New Hampshire?


----------



## jack97 (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> French Fries
> 
> Vermont or New Hampshire?




New Hampshire (shortest day trip)



Ben & Jerrys or Haagen Dazs?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

jack97 said:


> New Hampshire (shortest day trip)
> 
> 
> 
> Ben & Jerrys or Haagen Dazs?



B & J

Sugar cone or plain cone??


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> B & J
> 
> Sugar cone or plain cone??



Sugar cone.

Stihl or Husqvarna?


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Sugar cone.
> 
> Stihl or Husqvarna?



Husqvarna.

John Deere or Case?


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Husqvarna.
> 
> John Deere or Case?



Shet, that's tough.

Well, I'll go with JD based on what Case has become and JD's still going strong.

Peterbilt or Freightliner?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Shet, that's tough.
> 
> Well, I'll go with JD based on what Case has become and JD's still going strong.
> 
> Peterbilt or Freightliner?



Freightliner (that's what one of my assistants truck is)

Highway or back roads??


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Freightliner (that's what one of my assistants truck is)
> 
> Highway or back roads??



BACK ROADS.


City or rural?


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> BACK ROADS.
> 
> 
> City or rural?


 
Rural

2 wheel drive or AWD


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Rural
> 
> 2 wheel drive or AWD



AW mutherfukin D

Manual shift or pansy automatic?


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> AW mutherfukin D
> 
> Manual shift or pansy automatic?


 
Tiptronic pansy automatic

heated seats or fart injected


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Tiptronic pansy automatic
> 
> heated seats or fart injected



'lectric heat.

German luxury cars or Japenese luxury cars?


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> 'lectric heat.
> 
> German luxury cars or Japenese luxury cars?


 
German

Metric or American


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> German
> 
> Metric or American



Metric, though I would've gone with SI if it were a choice.

Cheddar or Swiss?


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Metric, though I would've gone with SI if it were a choice.
> 
> Cheddar or Swiss?



Cheddar. It makes it better.

Mayo or salad cream?


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Metric, though I would've gone with SI if it were a choice.
> 
> Cheddar or Swiss?


 
Cheddar - Don't you ever work?

Fondo or rodeo


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Cheddar - Don't you ever work?
> 
> Fondo or rodeo



Neither.

And yeah- http://forums.alpinezone.com/26192-what-you-doing-right-now-73.html#post276696

And um...


Parmesean pepper corn or Italian?


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Neither.
> 
> And yeah- http://forums.alpinezone.com/26192-what-you-doing-right-now-73.html#post276696
> 
> ...


 
Italian - Workin writing code, and becoming a Post-whore

water or Soda


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Italian - Workin writing code, and becoming a Post-whore
> 
> water or Soda



Water, you code whore.

Cheez-Its or Doritos?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Water, you code whore.
> 
> Cheez-Its or Doritos?




Cheeze its

Lays or Ruffles??


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Water, you code whore.
> 
> Cheez-Its or Doritos?


 
Doritos, you Number-twiddling Fire Dweeb

*Habenjeros* or Jalapeños


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 19, 2008)

*Habenjeros* 




Tequila  or   Vodka


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> *Habenjeros*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vodka

Dasani or Aquafina?


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 19, 2008)

Dasani or Aquafina?[/QUOTE]

Poland Spring


Nuclear Reactors or Offshore Drilling


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Dasani or Aquafina?
> 
> Poland Spring
> 
> ...



Both, plus clubbing baby seals for good measure.

Hookers or strippers?


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 19, 2008)

Strippers

Screw
or 
Nail?


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jun 19, 2008)

screw

give or recieve


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> screw
> 
> give or recieve



receive

Ski the East or Ski the West??


----------



## hardline (Jun 19, 2008)

east

stowe or sugarbush


----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)

hardline said:


> east
> 
> stowe or sugarbush



Da' bush

Gumby or Mr Bill??


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Da' bush
> 
> Gumby or Mr Bill??





Gumby

Hubba-Bubba or Trident?


----------



## jack97 (Jun 20, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Gumby
> 
> Hubba-Bubba or Trident?




trident


belushi skit...... samurai baker or land shark?


----------



## ckofer (Jun 20, 2008)

Samurai baker

Lingonberries or cranberries?


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Samurai baker
> 
> Lingonberries or cranberries?



Cranberries.

Zucchini or yellow squash?


----------



## ckofer (Jun 20, 2008)

Yellow squash

Shrader or presta?


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Yellow squash
> 
> Shrader or presta?



Presta.

Clipless or platforms/toe clips?


----------



## ckofer (Jun 20, 2008)

Clipless 

Van Halen with *David Lee Roth or Sammy Hagar*?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Clipless
> 
> Van Halen with *David Lee Roth or Sammy Hagar*?



Roth

Backstreet Boys or N'sync?? uke: either way


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

David Lee Roth

Merlot or Chardonnay


----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> David Lee Roth
> 
> Merlot or Chardonnay



Chard

Lager or Ale??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Chard
> 
> Lager or Ale??



Ale

Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Ale
> 
> Saturday or Sunday?



Saturday

Sitting or Standing??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Saturday
> 
> Sitting or Standing??



Standing

Jumping rope or Jumping jacks??


----------



## jack97 (Jun 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Standing
> 
> Jumping rope or Jumping jacks??



jumping rope


speed bag or punching bag?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)

jack97 said:


> jumping rope
> 
> 
> speed bag or punching bag?



Punching bag

Boxing or Mixed Martial Arts??


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Punching bag
> 
> Boxing or Mixed Martial Arts??



MMA

Left or right?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> MMA
> 
> Left or right?



Right

Jeans of Khakis??


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right
> 
> Jeans of Khakis??





Jeans.


Billie Jean or Thriller.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Jeans.
> 
> 
> Billie Jean or Thriller.




Thriller

Pink Floyd or Led Zepplin??


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Thriller
> 
> Pink Floyd or Led Zepplin??




Zepplin

John Cougar or John Mellencamp?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 20, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Zepplin
> 
> John Cougar or John Mellencamp?



Cougar

Fender or Gibson?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Cougar
> 
> Fender or Gibson?



Fender

Diet Coke or Diet Pepsi?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Fender
> 
> Diet Coke or Diet Pepsi?




D.C.

Diet Coke or Coca Cola Zero?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> D.C.
> 
> Diet Coke or Coca Cola Zero?



Diet Coke

Budweiser or Rolling Rock?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Diet Coke
> 
> Budweiser or Rolling Rock?




Budweiser

Writing with blue ink or black ink?


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

Blue.

Medium or fine point?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Blue.
> 
> Medium or fine point?



Fine

pen or pencil??


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Fine
> 
> pen or pencil??




Pen.

Writing a letter to a friend by hand or on the computer?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Pen.
> 
> Writing a letter to a friend by hand or on the computer?



e-mail

lap top or tower??


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> e-mail
> 
> lap top or tower??



Tower

Windows or Mac?


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> two planker
> 
> Mac or PC???





bill2ski said:


> *PC*
> 
> Leave it alone ?  or  groom it flat ?





Dr Skimeister said:


> Tower
> 
> Windows or Mac?



Windows, running on a PC

Go Big   or  Go Home    ????????


----------



## mondeo (Jun 20, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Windows, running on a PC
> 
> Go Big   or  Go Home    ????????



Go Big

Leia or a Wookie?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 21, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Go Big
> 
> Leia or a Wookie?



Wookie

Eggs or waffles


----------



## Greg (Jun 21, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Wookie
> 
> Eggs or waffles



Eggs.

Trix or Froot Loops


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Eggs.
> 
> Trix or Froot Loops



FRUIT Loops     Cuz Trix are for kids



Flintstones chewables  or Geritol


----------



## mondeo (Jun 21, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> FRUIT Loops     Cuz Trix are for kids
> 
> 
> 
> Flintstones chewables  or Geritol









Flintstones chewables.

Street bike or mountain bike?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 21, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Flintstones chewables.
> 
> Street bike or mountain bike?



Mountain bike

Borders or Barnes and Nobles??


----------



## jack97 (Jun 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Mountain bike
> 
> Borders or Barnes and Nobles??



Barnes and Noble (had a Border that I like but they bellied up)


hardcover or paperback?


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 21, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Barnes and Noble (had a Border that I like but they bellied up)
> 
> 
> hardcover or paperback?





Paperback  ( broken binding, dog ears and coffee stains)


Novel or Short Story ?


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 21, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Paperback  ( broken binding, dog ears and coffee stains)
> 
> 
> Novel or Short Story ?


Paperback

Do it yourself
or 
Entertainment?


----------



## jack97 (Jun 21, 2008)

Do it yourself

Fiction or non fiction?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 21, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Do it yourself
> 
> Fiction or non fiction?



Fiction

iPod or ZUNE?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Fiction
> 
> iPod or ZUNE?



iPod

iPhone or Blackberry?


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 21, 2008)

Iphone

Scratch and sniff
or
swim laps?


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 22, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Iphone
> 
> Scratch and sniff
> or
> swim laps?


 
swim laps

Jam Bands or Main Stream?


----------



## mondeo (Jun 22, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> swim laps
> 
> Jam Bands or Main Stream?



Main stream

Top Gun or Hot Shots?


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 22, 2008)

Top Gun

Pick your nose
or 
Get a tissue?


----------



## jack97 (Jun 22, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Top Gun
> 
> Pick your nose
> or
> Get a tissue?



Tissue (have to set an example for the kid  )

bite nails or use the nail clipper?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 22, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Tissue (have to set an example for the kid  )
> 
> bite nails or use the nail clipper?




Nail clipper.


Toilet paper or bidet?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 22, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Nail clipper.
> 
> 
> Toilet paper or bidet?



Toilet paper (although I've never used a bidet)

Bumps or Moguls?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 22, 2008)

Bumps!

Tastes great or less filling?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Bumps!
> 
> Tastes great or less filling?



Tastes great

Swatch watch or Rolex?


----------



## jack97 (Jun 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Tastes great
> 
> Swatch watch or Rolex?



Swatch


earing or neckchane?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 22, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Swatch
> 
> 
> earing or neckchane?



neckchain

tap water or bottled water??


----------



## Marc (Jun 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> neckchain
> 
> tap water or bottled water??



Tap water.


Marzocchi or Manitou?


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 23, 2008)

Marzocchi or Manitou?[/QUOTE]



Manitou      (assuming, you mean the Ojibwa Deity)



Cetacean  or Crustacean ?


----------



## Marc (Jun 23, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Manitou      (assuming, you mean the Ojibwa Deity)
> 
> 
> 
> Cetacean  or Crustacean ?



I was actually talking about MTB suspension fork manufacturers... but your answer was totally normal too...

Crustacean.

Shimano or SRAM?


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> I was actually talking about MTB suspension fork manufacturers... but your answer was totally normal too...
> 
> Crustacean.
> 
> Shimano or SRAM?



Shimano    ( fishing reels or derailers ?)  


Gary Fisher or Kona


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 24, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Shimano    ( fishing reels or derailers ?)
> 
> 
> Gary Fisher or Kona






Kona (coffee)


Cup of joe or an espresso?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Kona (coffee)
> 
> 
> Cup of joe or an espresso?



Expresso

Red Bull regular or Red Bull Sugarfree??


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Expresso
> 
> Red Bull regular or Red Bull Sugarfree??




Red Bull Sugarfree


Running of the bulls or Russian roulette?


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 24, 2008)

Russian roulette



22 long rifle  or 357 magnum ?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Russian roulette
> 
> 
> 
> 22 long rifle  or 357 magnum ?



357 magnum

Dirty Harry or Dirty jobs??


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 24, 2008)

Magnum of Champagne


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 24, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Magnum of Champagne



?


Dirty Jobs


Row  or  Paddle ?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> ?
> 
> 
> Dirty Jobs
> ...



Paddle

Canoe or Kayak??


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Paddle
> 
> Canoe or Kayak??




Kayak


Yak or bison?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Kayak
> 
> 
> Yak or bison?



Bison

Burgers or steaks??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Bison
> 
> Burgers or steaks??



steak

NY Strip or Filet Mignon?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> steak
> 
> NY Strip or Filet Mignon?




Filet Mignon


Filet O' Fish or BK Big Fish?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> steak
> 
> NY Strip or Filet Mignon?



Strip

Chop sticks or fork?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Strip
> 
> Chop sticks or fork?



fork

spork or spoon?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> fork
> 
> spork or spoon?



Spoon

Pork or Chicken


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Spoon
> 
> Pork or Chicken



chicken

rabbit or squirrel?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> chicken
> 
> rabbit or squirrel?



Rabbit

Playboy or Penthouse?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Rabbit
> 
> Playboy or Penthouse?



Penthouse...more girl/girl action

Internet or TV?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Penthouse...more girl/girl action
> 
> Internet or TV?




Internet...more girl/girl action


Virgin Atlantic or British Airways?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Internet...more girl/girl action
> 
> 
> Virgin Atlantic or British Airways?



I've flown both and hands down Virgin..

United or Delta?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I've flown both and hands down Virgin..
> 
> United or Delta?



Delta

aisle or window?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Delta
> 
> aisle or window?



window

picture or bay??


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> window
> 
> picture or bay??


 
bay

toilet paper or sand paper?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> bay
> 
> toilet paper or sand paper?



toilet paper..

One ply or two ply?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> toilet paper..
> 
> One ply or two ply?




two ply

brand name or generic??


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> two ply
> 
> brand name or generic??



Charmin

Air freshener or scented candle


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Charmin
> 
> Air freshener or scented candle



scented candle


Lead or Arsenic


----------



## jack97 (Jun 24, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> scented candle
> 
> 
> Lead or Arsenic



Lead

Superman or batman?


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 24, 2008)

Superman

TV Series or Big Screen?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 25, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Superman
> 
> TV Series or Big Screen?




Big Screen


Popcorn with or without extra butter?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 25, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Big Screen
> 
> 
> Popcorn with or without extra butter?



without

Netflix or Blockbuster?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> without
> 
> Netflix or Blockbuster?



Blockbuster

Action flicks or Comedies??


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Blockbuster
> 
> Action flicks or Comedies??



Comedies

Steve Martin or Chevy Chase?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 25, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Comedies
> 
> Steve Martin or Chevy Chase?



Chevy Chase

Maryland or Virginia????


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Chevy Chase
> 
> Maryland or Virginia????



Maryland

Hard shell or soft shell crabs??


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Maryland
> 
> Hard shell or soft shell crabs??



Soft Shell

Thin crust or Thick crust pizza?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Soft Shell
> 
> Thin crust or Thick crust pizza?



Thin

Sausage or Pepperoni??


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Thin
> 
> Sausage or Pepperoni??



Sausage.

Hot or Sweet????


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Sausage.
> 
> Hot or Sweet????



Sweet

Salty or Spicey??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Sweet
> 
> Salty or Spicey??



spicy

bird or airplane?


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> spicy
> 
> bird or airplane?


 
bird

chicken or tastes like chicken?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> bird
> 
> chicken or tastes like chicken?



chicken

egg or pancake?


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 25, 2008)

Pancake

K.C. Style or Carolina Style Barbeque?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 25, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> Pancake
> 
> K.C. Style or Carolina Style Barbeque?



K.C........

Royal or Noble???


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 26, 2008)

Royal


William or Harry ?


----------



## jack97 (Jun 26, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Royal
> 
> 
> William or Harry ?



Harry


Parliament or Monarch?


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 26, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Harry
> 
> 
> Parliament or Monarch?



Monarch

Monty Python or Mel Brooks


----------



## drjeff (Jun 26, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> Monarch
> 
> Monty Python or Mel Brooks



Mel Brooks

Blazing Saddles or Spaceballs??


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 26, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> Monarch
> 
> Monty Python or Mel Brooks



Mel Brooks



Bagel or donut


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Mel Brooks
> 
> Blazing Saddles or Spaceballs??



Spaceballs



Man  or  Dog  ?


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 26, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Spaceballs
> 
> 
> 
> Man  or  Dog  ?



dog

swartz or force


----------



## jack97 (Jun 26, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Spaceballs
> 
> 
> 
> Man  or  Dog  ?




dog


Purebred or mutt?


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 26, 2008)

jack97 said:


> dog
> 
> 
> Purebred or mutt?



Purebred 


Newfoundland  or Yorkshire ?


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 26, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Purebred
> 
> 
> Newfoundland  or Yorkshire ?



newfoundland

black or landshire


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 26, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> newfoundland
> 
> black or landshire



Black

Collar or Harness?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 26, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Black
> 
> Collar or Harness?



Collar

Heavy starch or light starch??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Collar
> 
> Heavy starch or light starch??



heavy???  just a guess..lmbfao..

popped collar or collar down?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> heavy???  just a guess..lmbfao..
> 
> popped collar or collar down?



collar down

button down shirt  or polo shirt??


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> collar down
> 
> button down shirt  or polo shirt??


Button down

Halter top or strappy tank top?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 26, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Button down
> 
> Halter top or strappy tank top?



Halter top

mesh shirt or silk shirt??


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 26, 2008)

Silk Shirt . . .

Blonde or Brunette?


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jun 26, 2008)

brunette, no question.

shaved or not.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 26, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> brunette, no question.
> 
> shaved or not.


 
smooth!

5 inch spiked heels or flats?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 27, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> smooth!
> 
> 5 inch spiked heels or flats?




Bring on the heels!

With or without stockings??


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Bring on the heels!
> 
> With or without stockings??



Without

bikini or thong?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 27, 2008)

Thong 

Victoria's Secret or Sports Bra ?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 27, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thong
> 
> Victoria's Secret or Sports Bra ?



Vicki's Secret

Laetitia Casta or Hiedi Klum??


----------



## Marc (Jun 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Vicki's Secret
> 
> Laetitia Casta or Hiedi Klum??



Heidi Klum


Jessica Alba or Claudia de Falchi



PS- I like the new direction this thread has taken


----------



## jack97 (Jun 27, 2008)

Marc said:


> Heidi Klum
> 
> 
> Jessica Alba or Claudia de Falchi
> ...



Jessica








Fantastic four or Xmen?


(Blantant change of direction)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 27, 2008)

Fantastic Four 

Strawberry Shortcake or Banana Split


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 27, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Fantastic Four
> 
> Strawberry Shortcake or Banana Split



Shortcake

Mary Kate or Ashley?

(saw MK on Letterman last night.....what a dud)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Shortcake
> 
> Mary Kate or Ashley?
> 
> (saw MK on Letterman last night.....what a dud)



Neither. Remind me how these talentless, average looking broads still merit attention?

Tavis Smiley or Charlie Rose?


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jun 27, 2008)

neither

gisele bündchen or heidi klum


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 28, 2008)

Gisele

Tom Brady's Life or Tiger Woods' Life?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 28, 2008)

Neither 


Happiness or Money ?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 30, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Neither
> 
> 
> Happiness or Money ?



A no brainer....

Happiness

can or bottle?


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 30, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> A no brainer....
> 
> Happiness
> 
> can or bottle?



Bottle

Brat or Italian Sausage


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Brat

The ability to Fly, or The ability to turn invisible?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> Brat
> 
> The ability to Fly, or The ability to turn invisible?



invisible

Super strength or X-ray vision??


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 1, 2008)

X ray vision 

Martini : shaken or stirred ?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 1, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> X ray vision
> 
> Martini : shaken or stirred ?



Oh so shaken....and real dirty

Olives or onions?


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Olives

Gin and Tonic, or Dark and Stormy?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 1, 2008)

GIn n' Tonic 

Lobster or Steak ?


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Steak

Aston Martin or Bentley?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jul 1, 2008)

Aston Martin

Cigar or [tobacco] Pipe?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 1, 2008)

Pipe

Animal House or Caddy Shack?


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 2, 2008)

Caddy Shack

Ty Webb
or
Happy Gillmore?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 2, 2008)

Happy Gilmore

Paula Creamer or Natalie Gulbis ?


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jul 2, 2008)

Creamer

Indoor Pool or Outdoor Hot Tub?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> Creamer
> 
> Indoor Pool or Outdoor Hot Tub?



Hot Tub

Fresh water oe Salt water??


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Hot Tub
> 
> Fresh water oe Salt water??



Salt Water

Body Surf or Boogie Board?


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 5, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Salt Water
> 
> Body Surf or Boogie Board?


 
Boogie!  

Big sailboat or Laser two?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 6, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Boogie!
> 
> Big sailboat or Laser two?



Laser two...huh


Shower or bath?


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Laser two...huh
> 
> 
> Shower or bath?



Shower.......

Hot tub or Sauna????


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 6, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Shower.......
> 
> Hot tub or Sauna????



Sauna

Cannonball or Jack Knife?


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Sauna
> 
> Cannonball or Jack Knife?


 
Jack Knife

One lump or two?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 6, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Jack Knife
> 
> One lump or two?



two


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

Steak or Lamb???


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Steak or Lamb???



Lamb

Chops or Roast??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Lamb
> 
> Chops or Roast??



chops

chicken or pork?


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> chops
> 
> chicken or pork?



Pork

Bart or Homer???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Pork
> 
> Bart or Homer???



Homer

Lisa Simpson or Meg Griffin???


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Homer
> 
> Lisa Simpson or Meg Griffin???



Lisa Simpson

Jessica Simpson or Ashlee Simpson???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Lisa Simpson
> 
> Jessica Simpson or Ashlee Simpson???



Jessica

Britney Spears or Jessica Alba?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Britney Spears or Jessica Alba?




Alba

Albany or Buffalo?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Alba
> 
> Albany or Buffalo?



Albany

Kingston NY or Kingston Jamaica?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Albany
> 
> Kingston NY or Kingston Jamaica?



Jamaica

Carribean or South Pacific??


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Carribean or South Pacific??




South Pacific


"South Pacific" or "The King and I"?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> South Pacific
> 
> 
> "South Pacific" or "The King and I"?



"The King and I"

Yule Brenner or Tele Savalas(?sp) ?????


----------



## Paul (Jul 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> "The King and I"
> 
> Yule Brenner or Tele Savalas(?sp) ?????



Yul. No comparison.


scrambled or poached?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)

Paul said:


> Yul. No comparison.
> 
> 
> scrambled or poached?



Scrambled

white toast or wheat toast??


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> white toast or wheat toast??




white


toasted or untoasted bagel?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 24, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> white
> 
> 
> toasted or untoasted bagel?



Lightly toasted

Butter or Cream Cheese/Spread?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Lightly toasted
> 
> Butter or Cream Cheese/Spread?



butter

roast beef or corned beef?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> butter
> 
> roast beef or corned beef?



Roast beef

Thin sliced or thick slabs??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Roast beef
> 
> Thin sliced or thick slabs??



thick slabs


Chili or Italian wedding soup?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> thick slabs
> 
> 
> Chili or Italian wedding soup?




Chili

on a hot dog or in a bowl??


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Chili
> 
> on a hot dog or in a bowl??





bowl


bowl cut or buzz cut?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> bowl
> 
> 
> bowl cut or buzz cut?



buzz cut 

Buzzed or Flat out drunk??  :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> buzz cut
> 
> Buzzed or Flat out drunk??  :beer:



Buzzed

Gin or Vodka Martini??????


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 25, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Buzzed
> 
> Gin or Vodka Martini??????



Vodka

Margarita-Frozen or on the rocks?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Vodka
> 
> Margarita-Frozen or on the rocks?



rocks

climbing rocks or skipping rocks??


----------



## Euler (Feb 19, 2009)

drjeff said:


> rocks
> 
> climbing rocks or skipping rocks??



climbing rocks

Canoeing or Kayaking??


----------



## drjeff (Feb 19, 2009)

Euler said:


> climbing rocks
> 
> Canoeing or Kayaking??



Kayaking

White water or flat water??


----------



## davidhowland14 (Feb 25, 2009)

white water 

trad or sport


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2009)

davidhowland14 said:


> white water
> 
> trad or sport



sport

Sport coat or suit??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2009)

drjeff said:


> sport
> 
> Sport coat or suit??



suit

shrimp or veal??


----------



## drjeff (Feb 27, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> suit
> 
> shrimp or veal??



Shrimp

Cocktail or Fried


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Shrimp
> 
> Cocktail or Fried



Cocktail

jam or jelly???


----------



## Euler (Feb 27, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Cocktail
> 
> jam or jelly???



Jam

Chunky or Smooth?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 28, 2009)

Euler said:


> Jam
> 
> Chunky or Smooth?



Smooth

Tortilla chips or Pretzals???


----------



## drjeff (Feb 28, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Smooth
> 
> Tortilla chips or Pretzals???



Tortilla chips??

Salsa or Queso??


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 2, 2009)

salsa

taco or burrito


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 2, 2009)

davidhowland14 said:


> salsa
> 
> taco or burrito




tace

2,000 vert of cord or 200 vert of Poe..


----------



## mattchuck2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ooooh . . . 200' of pow . . . Then get on the chair and do it again.

Carribean Sea or Mediterranean Sea?


----------



## bill2ski (Mar 2, 2009)

Carribean 

Dominican Republic or Mayan Riviera


----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2009)

bill2ski said:


> Carribean
> 
> Dominican Republic or Mayan Riviera



Mayan Riveria

Incas or Aztecs??


----------



## bill2ski (Mar 2, 2009)

Aztecs

tourist or traveler


----------



## Euler (Mar 6, 2009)

bill2ski said:


> Aztecs
> 
> tourist or traveler



traveler.

Road Trip or PlaneTrip


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 6, 2009)

Euler said:


> traveler.
> 
> Road Trip or PlaneTrip



road trip

paper or plastic?


----------



## bill2ski (Mar 6, 2009)

Paper

Cash or Credit ?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 6, 2009)

bill2ski said:


> Paper
> 
> Cash or Credit ?




credit for the points..

5 $20 bills or 1 $100 bill..


----------



## bill2ski (Mar 6, 2009)

$100 in singles   ( G-string cabbage JA' )


Blonde's or Brunettes ?


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 6, 2009)

bill2ski said:


> $100 in singles   ( G-string cabbage JA' )
> 
> 
> Blonde's or Brunettes ?



Brunettes

tatoos/piercing or natural


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2009)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Brunettes
> 
> tatoos/piercing or natural



natural

Curvy or straight??


----------



## bill2ski (Mar 6, 2009)

Curvy

Naughty or Nice  ?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2009)

bill2ski said:


> Curvy
> 
> Naughty or Nice  ?



Naughty

spanking or grounding??


----------



## bill2ski (Mar 6, 2009)

:evil:spanking 


Ruler or Belt ?:evil:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 7, 2009)

bill2ski said:


> :evil:spanking
> 
> 
> Ruler or Belt ?:evil:



belt

fannypack or backpack?


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 7, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> belt
> 
> fannypack or backpack?



backpack

icepack or frozen peas


----------

